# shorin ryu karate



## canamom (Aug 8, 2011)

I am looking for anyone that would know of japanese style karate in the sukmavit 105 area. Around the British Patana school area. My son has trained here in Canada and I would like to see him keep up with it, if possible. Their do jo here is white crane, from the shorin ryu.
I have seen on the internet some sites offering martial arts, but we are looking to find one that has the katas.


----------

